# Project animals...



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing what pythons people have in their collection that have been kept back for selective breeding programmes. Reduced pattern, Increased pattern, light, dark or just something a little different.... I'd love to see what other keepers are working on.

Ta guys
Den


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd love to see Elapid projects also, I know there are a few around...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing as spectacular as most breeders would have in the pipelines but i am working with what i can afford- no starting with expensive RP's and super stripes for me

The yellow/cream and the striped one will be paired up next year, the hypo and another striped sibling to the hypo will be a few years off. I have no idea what might come from this but i am hoping that with some selective breeding to produce something even just a little bit different. It probably won't work for me but i'll have fun trying and waiting.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 8, 2010)

Striped Bredli.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 8, 2010)

Black Diamonds


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2010)

this ones been held back from this seasons clutch to see what happens when i cross it back to the parents or some patternless.


----------



## ItsPixie (Feb 8, 2010)

love the black diamonds


----------



## Vixen (Feb 8, 2010)

Bredli, and some eggs he fathered this season. Can't wait to see the hatchies. =)


----------



## melgalea (Feb 8, 2010)

ooh ooh i know a big one in the works but i cant say who


----------



## gunny (Feb 8, 2010)

Love that first Jungle Ozzie python


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2010)

gunny said:


> Love that first Jungle Ozzie python


 
that jungle would be a coastal- but thankyou she is one of my favourites. it is actually a sibling to the striped male pictured- come for very normal looking coastal parents.


----------



## gunny (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha funny looks just like a jungle i keep its a stunner anyway


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2010)

gunny you wouldn't believe how many times i've been told it's a jungle or other things when i post photo's.


----------



## gunny (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its got me stuffed how your supposed to tell them apart sometimes with the dark head pattern and the yellow at the tail i thought it was a jungle. If the brother is that striped one you should have a great project hatching next year good luck.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of growing up the super-magic-Tiger-super-tri-striped-magic snake thingys 
That just poped out of one of my coastals... but saying that ... er coastals...

Altho this is a pic of the crapy one with a dodgy stripe and not that SUPA-DUPA ,but the other babys don't want me to take pics of them :lol:

And thems only coastals and all that jaz!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 8, 2010)

Okes this one says "howdy" I named her "snake"


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Okes this one says "howdy" I named her "snake"



i like 'snake' good name. i have several with the exact same name.


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will be working on my Victorian Md's this year first year breeding for this fella.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 8, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> Will be working on my Victorian Md's this year first year breeding for this fella.
> 
> View attachment 115452


 
wow thats a cool pattern , is the female the same?


----------



## deebo (Feb 8, 2010)

this pic was taken a while ago but this guy has a bit of stripe happening and want to pair him with his sister this year if he is big enough.....doubt he will be but will wait and see.


----------



## deebo (Feb 8, 2010)

also want to get this male woma into the action as I really like his weird pattern and I know his mum has thrown some wierd patterns in the past and some spotted, reduced pattern stuff as well.

What do you have hidden away den??


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2010)

The females are very nice but not quite as nice as him.



Scleropages said:


> wow thats a cool pattern , is the female the same?


----------



## DDALDD (Feb 8, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> Will be working on my Victorian Md's this year first year breeding for this fella.
> 
> View attachment 115452


 
Stunning mate.


----------



## congo_python (Feb 8, 2010)

This is my girl that should go this year or next, u cant see by the pic but it also has a completely light blue belly that is genetic.


----------



## deebo (Feb 8, 2010)

congo - that gtp is awesome.....whats the history of it do you know? Do you have a pic of the male you are going to pair it with?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 8, 2010)

a few dirty old coastals i'm playing with and a bredli


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 8, 2010)

and a couple of this seasons striped albinos that i'll have to hold on to.


----------



## Choco (Feb 8, 2010)

Few nice ones there poeples. "Snake" looks cool.

Congo, love it, and would love one.

While these couple of Jungles weren't held back they were picked for their particular traits.
1st 2 pics are my female, Isis. SXR line bred by Mark Sim (aka morelia_morphs). Mother was Aphrodite and father was Spiderman.
Pic 3 is my male, Merlock, bred by Roger Lester. Mum was a Tully and father was Obee line.

Looking forward to seeing what comes from them this year.


----------



## Choco (Feb 8, 2010)

Just noticed the black tail tip on the GTP:lol:Cool


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 8, 2010)

Lets see if this works, this is a female SA form MD I bread this year and the eggs are hatching as I type, she has alot less black than most and when she sheds her brown is a vibrant orange, and white as white, truely a great underated animal.
Cheers Colin


----------



## Crocboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> Will be working on my Victorian Md's this year first year breeding for this fella.
> 
> View attachment 115452



That Murray is out of control. Would be good to see what it produces.


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 8, 2010)

Den said:


> I'd love to see Elapid projects also, I know there are a few around...


 


melgalea said:


> ooh ooh i know a big one in the works but i cant say who


 

hahaha mel  

den and mel both know our projects,some im willing to share...some not just yet 
my main projects are antaresia particularly rp blonde macs and stimsons,and rp and fully patternless childreni etc. 
and also my main pet project is kinghorni.
im working on quite a few different scrubs. pretty excited about it...working on different colours and patterns etc 

as for elapids,i dont have anything too exciting i plan on breeding but i do have some black eastern browns, solid black spotted black snakes and some interesting redbelly's ( with white faces and red cheeks) id like to see one with a complete white/cream head.

here are a few examples anyhow.


eastern browns










black spotted blacks(blue belly)










2 of the redbelly blacks i have










childreni (red colouration and one with a granitey type pattern)



















few stimsons pythons

(1st shot in sunlight)













few spotted pythons































a few different juvenile scrubs 






















some nice snakes shown so far! good thread den  

cheers,smithy.


----------



## deebo (Feb 8, 2010)

smithy - really like some of those antaresia - a lot of them are very under rated I think and I want to start keeping more of them.

Also really like the rbbs....if i was going to keep an elapid they would be the one i think.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 8, 2010)

David Evans said:


> smithy - really like some of those antaresia - a lot of them are very under rated I think and I want to start keeping more of them.
> 
> Also really like the rbbs....if i was going to keep an elapid they would be the one i think.
> 
> ...


 
thanks heaps mate, thats just a taste of the ant's im working on.
they certainly are under rated,easy to keep/breed and heaps of variation in pattern and colour. a bit of time and patience is all that is needed to produce something outstanding in these little snakes 

you cant go wrong with rbb's, great snakes...from a personal view i much prefer the ones with the pale faces over the plain black variety and im yet to see a better rbb then my female (she is the 1st pic) .  plenty of potential in breeding some stunning babies from her.

cheers, kris.


----------



## GTsteve (Feb 8, 2010)

The last Scubby does it for me. Spectacular!


----------



## GTsteve (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually I'm torn between the last & the 3rd to last. What the hell I'll take 2!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 9, 2010)

some nice snakes smithy- particularly like the rp macs.

that rbb is very nice. is there a particular locality you are getting the cream colouring on the face?


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 9, 2010)

Kris....

You have the most beautiful snakes.. you legend you


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, there are some really nice lookin lines going on at the moment, it will be interesting to see what turns up in the hobby over the next couple of years.


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 9, 2010)

GTsteve said:


> Actually I'm torn between the last & the 3rd to last. What the hell I'll take 2!


*
:lol: thanks mate... i should be pairing a red coloured pair and a goldy coloured pair this year so fingers crossed they go for me *



Ozzie Python said:


> some nice snakes smithy- particularly like the rp macs.
> 
> that rbb is very nice. is there a particular locality you are getting the cream colouring on the face?


 
*yea mate they are "iron bark" local in south east qld. *



Tuatara said:


> Kris....
> 
> You have the most beautiful snakes.. you legend you


 
*hahaha thank you amy lol :lol:*


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

why is your username smithy, which is a proper name, when your real name is kris? May be a dumb question but after some scotch i feel i need to ask!


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> why is your username smithy, which is a proper name, when your real name is kris? May be a dumb question but after some scotch i feel i need to ask!


 
:lol: umm because not too many people call me kris  also there is another member with the user name kris so my 2nd choice was smithy.


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

but how do you jump from kris to smithy? off topic but still important i think!


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

p.s. do you find you get consistent patternless hatchlings from pairings from the same line?


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> but how do you jump from kris to smithy? off topic but still important i think!


 
umm not sure how it is considering this is aps if you look around not too many people display there actual names atall.... :lol: each to their own mate


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

maybe im the odd one out.......


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> p.s. do you find you get consistent patternless hatchlings from pairings from the same line?


 
not always but usually yes.
i actually find i get more fully patternless hatchlings from a patternless to semi patternless pairing, rather then patternless to patternless. but thats just my experience with them.


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

ssssmithy said:


> not always but usually yes.
> i actually find i get more fully patternless hatchlings from a patternless to semi patternless pairing, rather then patternless to patternless. but thats just my experience with them.


 
thanks, the breeder i got my patternless from (you may even know him) only breed patternless to patternless, and from what ive seen and been told he gets all patternless offspring. They may have the odd spot up near the head as they all seem to have but no marks on the body. I will hopefully be pairing mine up this season so will be interesting to see what comes from it.

I think stu's patternless comes from the same line....


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> thanks, the breeder i got my patternless from (you may even know him) only breed patternless to patternless, and from what ive seen and been told he gets all patternless offspring. They may have the odd spot up near the head as they all seem to have but no marks on the body. I will hopefully be pairing mine up this season so will be interesting to see what comes from it.
> 
> I think stu's patternless comes from the same line....


 

oh ok,i mean the majority of the time a patternless to patternless mating will produce 100% of the offspring with next to no pattern (always a few spots but they generally loose most spots after a few sheds)
but its a selectively bred trait so they do possess the potential to throw the odd patterned hatchling (which iv had happen a couple times)
ahh ok sweet as. they are awesome snakes and i quite like the semi patternless as well. 

i have about 8 adults that stem from Greg Prostamo's line and Denver and Troy's Kuligowski's line also.


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 9, 2010)

*drool*


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Giving these a go this year.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 9, 2010)

Love them Scrubby ssssmithy..


----------



## Choco (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Craig. Have noticed these a couple times now. Are they the ones from Colin and Roger you've mentioned/referred to, in other threads?

Ssssmithy those RBB with white faces are interesting to say the least.


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Choco, yeah there the ones.



Choco said:


> Awesome Craig. Have noticed these a couple times now. Are they the ones from Colin and Roger you've mentioned/referred to, in other threads?


----------



## Choco (Feb 9, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Thanks Choco, yeah there the ones.


Fingers crossed for those guys then. I've got the female i my avatar, SXR line, to be paired with one of rogers if all goes to plan too. Hoping for nice bands rather than stripes but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the male of yours Choco, best of luck with those.


----------



## congo_python (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys
David evans dont have a pic of the male as yet sorry,but hes from the same line
Choco the tail is pitch black and it looks even better in real life, i love it

Heres a pic of her blue belly


----------



## shane14 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice animals guys. Only got 1 good project with my male bearded showing great reds. _P.Minor.Minor_







and one of his good hatchys






photo doesnt do justice. has nice golden even after first shed.


----------



## gunny (Feb 9, 2010)

Blamm


----------



## congo_python (Feb 9, 2010)

NICE Gunny !!!


----------



## unique (Feb 9, 2010)

nice one gunny... any background info for us? has that one been bred yet?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2010)

My next project .. seriously


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 9, 2010)

craig those jungles are bloody beaut snakes


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Dukyboi.

Hey Den, you started the thread show us some of yours!!!!
Im sure we wont care if we have seen some pics before.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 9, 2010)

This is something i will be working on this year.
First pic is male, second pic is female.


----------



## the_brad (Feb 9, 2010)

Best of luck with ur project code red


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

greenmad - love those greens mate. Very nice.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2010)

the_brad said:


> Best of luck with ur project code red



Thanks. I am glad at least one person gets its


----------



## bkevo (Feb 9, 2010)

gunny-would love to see a few more pics


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome GTP's Greenmad.


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 9, 2010)

My project is to see if this boy (shed last night, so photo op) and his girlfriend can produce some hatchies for me. Dorsal stripes would be nice, but I'll happily settle for healthy hatchlings from my first snake breeding attempt!


----------



## Choco (Feb 9, 2010)

Craig,
Will be sensational if yours have the yellow and reduced pattern look of your male.



CraigP said:


> I love the male of yours Choco, best of luck with those.


Cheers. Really like the head patterns, but hers is much more reduced and both have a 'war paint' like stripe from the nose finishing just behind the eyes. That and their similar patterns should be interesting.
(Older photos of her but shows her head pattern well)


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Craig,

I'm sure he would except he's left the office today and won't be back in here until Friday. I'm sure he'll be checking out this thread as soon as he arrives though. 

I've just posted so that you won't think he's being rude by not answering. He doesn't have internet access where he lives, and he's 'Not Happy Jan' about that.

cheers
Joy




CraigP said:


> Thanks Dukyboi.
> 
> Hey Den, you started the thread show us some of yours!!!!
> Im sure we wont care if we have seen some pics before.


----------



## gunny (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys hope to breed with it this year


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 10, 2010)

I think theres alot of people holding out on some spectacular projects, lets see some more elapids and lizard projects. heres my SEQ red antarcticus male that i'd like to find a similar female to pair with him, sorry not quite a project yet:lol:


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks david and craig there my favs of my collection


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 10, 2010)

dee4, love those black diamonds... amazing how there's just the dot of yellow on each scale


----------



## congo_python (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice animals guys,keep em coming
particuly like the pied ball maccy !


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

Probably won't be this season but I wanted to give this guy a crack. The fact I can't find a girl for him kinda hinders that though.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Feb 11, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> My next project .. seriously


 
Albino gene in that one possibly???


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> Albino gene in that one possibly???



Yeah, or either the world needs more ordinary macs


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 11, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah, or either the world needs more ordinary macs


 
You'll need two of those  Lucky bugger


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 11, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Probably won't be this season but I wanted to give this guy a crack. The fact I can't find a girl for him kinda hinders that though.



great looking snake matt


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 12, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> You'll need two of those  Lucky bugger



yeap, picked up a pair of them


----------



## moreliainsanity (Feb 12, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> This is something i will be working on this year.
> First pic is male, second pic is female.


 
Whoahhh what a pair greenmad, now I know where you got your users name from LOL
Good Luck with that project


----------



## zobo (Feb 12, 2010)

here are a few of the stripes from my line this season.
just sorting them all out but here are a few of the different ones and I'll stick some picks of parents if I can find a few.

jas


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 12, 2010)

Great snakes zobo


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 12, 2010)

Finally back online and welcomed with 6 pages! Some very nice animals guys, just tried to comment on all pics posted and realised my reply would take up half a page! Thanks all for the pics posted, I do love to see what projects people have up their sleeves...

I'll post some older and updated pics along with some new offspring shots as soon as I wade through my workload. 

Thanks again guys
Den
P.S. I HOPE to be back online at my new place by months end. Sorry to everyone that are waiting on replies to pms, I'm doing my best, things are very hectic atm.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks mate 



moreliainsanity said:


> Whoahhh what a pair greenmad, now I know where you got your users name from LOL
> Good Luck with that project


----------



## D3pro (Feb 12, 2010)

Wanted to breed my spotted... who looks rather unique in my point of view lol


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice projects guys interesting to see some of your maccie projects in a few years, Albino, pieds, RP, blondes. Green mad their some nice looking Gtps and Zobo your carpets are one of australias most stunningly impressive morphs, any chance of them being expressed in albino form oneday. in my eyes that would look amaizing. I think most of us are waiting for den to post some of his projects too, i'm interested in whether you are breeding your St george mulga


----------



## zobo (Feb 14, 2010)

the way things are going I would say all the morphs will be combined some day (dont start it is just a fact)
but there are a few already playing with striped/jags (call them what you like but we all know what they are)

so this line will look awsome over jags and create something similar to tiger-jags overseas.

j


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 14, 2010)

zobo said:


> the way things are going I would say all the morphs will be combined some day (dont start it is just a fact)
> but there are a few already playing with striped/jags (call them what you like but we all know what they are)
> 
> so this line will look awsome over jags and create something similar to tiger-jags overseas.
> ...


 
great looking carpets jas, and i cant agree more.
thats the way the hobby is heading and id love to see the co dom line put over your coastals. ive seen what standard striped black and gold jungles look like, i could only imagine what your super's would look like with the co dom gene 

smithy.


----------



## deebo (Feb 14, 2010)

gunny - do you have any more pics of the pied spotted?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 16, 2010)

The 1st photo is a result of my linebred pure Palmerstons that I have been working on and will hopefully produce more this season.

The 2nd pic is the father to that stripe, (no pic of mother, currently opaque but almost identical) 

The 3rd photo is of a well known Jungle that I recently aquired (colour washed out in photo), she will be heading down the RPM path this season.

The 4th photo is one of my female RPMs from Southern x, she and another will be bred with the male in the 2nd pic.. 

If all goes to plan I should have some cracker striped pure Palmerstons and some really nice striped, high yellow RPMs


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 16, 2010)

that last one is a cracker if you need a hand unloading hatchies i'll take a few.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 16, 2010)

gunny said:


> Blamm



Gunny... do you have anymore pictures of this spotted.

cheers
sturdy


----------



## gunny (Feb 16, 2010)

It is a 4 year old male that a freind of mine owns and it has never been paired before and i have been asked me to breed for him this year of which i am extremely gratefull. I will get more picks next time i see them.


----------



## snakeitup (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome animals everyone, im still trying to track down a suitable female to go with this stunning male RHD woma.
Cheers, James


----------



## gozz (Feb 16, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> The 1st photo is a result of my linebred pure Palmerstons that I have been working on and will hopefully produce more this season.
> 
> The 2nd pic is the father to that stripe, (no pic of mother, currently opaque but almost identical)
> 
> ...


 Hot jungles, but it would be a shame to muddle the lines with a rpm. cheers


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 16, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> The 1st photo is a result of my linebred pure Palmerstons that I have been working on and will hopefully produce more this season.
> 
> The 2nd pic is the father to that stripe, (no pic of mother, currently opaque but almost identical)
> 
> ...


 

very nice B  number 3 will make for an interesting pair! 
the striped plamerston in the 1st is a bloody cracker mate...look forward too seeing some offspring 
smithy.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

wheatbelt stimmis


----------



## chilli (Feb 16, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> The 4th photo is one of my female RPMs from Southern x, she and another will be bred with the male in the 2nd pic..



simon, what constitutes ' from southern x', moving it from one cage to another? what game are you playing?


----------



## unique (Feb 16, 2010)

Barra - isnt the whole point of buying a jag of SXR to get pure coastals? just wondering


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Feb 16, 2010)

i hardly think this thread is a debate about simon,co dom carpets and hybridisation so lets keep it civil here guys:lol:

some cool snakes posted here.... Den you should hurry up and show off some of the gear u got at home!!

BARRA: gorgeous looking snakes,all of them.....as smithy and zobo have said already the hobby is going forward and designer snakes look to be here in the future, as well as some awesome pure morphs coming out of the traps aswell,who knows what might pop up next! 

here are a couple more pics of some of the ants we have 

cheers, KIMMY.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 17, 2010)

chilli said:


> simon, what constitutes ' from southern x', moving it from one cage to another? what game are you playing?


 
LMAO.... Sorry Chilli, you have got your wires crossed, maybe you have been eating too much Chilli.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 17, 2010)

Kimmy_88 said:


> i hardly think this thread is a debate about simon,co dom carpets and hybridisation so lets keep it civil here guys:lol:
> 
> some cool snakes posted here.... Den you should hurry up and show off some of the gear u got at home!!
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Kimmy 
Thanks Smithy, when can I get up there and get amongst those Bullies and Threadies with you. Not real keen on landing a 1.5m Bully from a yak though. Your mad
Thanks Gozz, each to their own as far as Im concerned,

I cant agree more that designers is where the future is in the next 15 years. Sure there is room for locale stuff, but the majority of the market is after unique looking reptiles. Take Troy and Den with their BHPs, Zobo with his stripes, Albino macs and these RPMs, all have been generating heaps of interest and sales, 

Talk to most people atm and they are struggling to move locale animals. This doesnt mean that locales arent popular. All it means is that most people have got the locale animals they want and are simply looking for something that is a little different and that bit more colourful to admire in their collections. JMO

Kimmy that first RP spotted is very friggin nice, pm me when they breed.


----------



## Hominid (Feb 17, 2010)

hey guys,
There are some great project animals some of you have in the works, Loving ozzie pythons coastal, slimebo's brebli and ssssmithy's scrubby's, This are my male diamond (blue mountains locale) and my female intergade (port mac locale) im planning on breeding in the next couple of seasons, Not together just incase you were wondering

.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 17, 2010)

fingers crossed for these two also


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 17, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thanks Kimmy
> Thanks Smithy, when can I get up there and get amongst those Bullies and Threadies with you. Not real keen on landing a 1.5m Bully from a yak though. Your mad
> Thanks Gozz, each to their own as far as Im concerned,
> 
> ...


 
hahah where is your sense of adventure mate  all this rain would have pushed them out a bit, few weeks time we will hit em up ill show you how to fish :lol:

definately agree with you there B, i can say ill never own an average BHP again after being mates with denver for so long and seeing how far BHP'S have come,and how much potential they still have! and im sure ill be adding some hot new morelia morphs to the collection in time 
that rp mac certainly is nice..(kimmy is the missus btw lol) and we will hopefull have a few clutches of them this season , ive already told sam ill be able to hook him up with some. will let ya know how we go anyway. 

here are a few more ant shots anyhow...


----------



## ravan (Feb 17, 2010)

*~*



Wingy said:


> hey guys,
> There are some great project animals some of you have in the works, Loving ozzie pythons coastal, slimebo's brebli and ssssmithy's scrubby's, This are my male diamond (blue mountains locale) and my female intergade (port mac locale) im planning on breeding in the next couple of seasons, Not together just incase you were wondering
> 
> .


 
wow! they are purrrtttyyy


----------



## Perko (Feb 27, 2010)

Den, still waiting on your pics!!!!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 28, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Den, still waiting on your pics!!!!


 

Craig, sorry, but he still doesn't have the internet on at his place yet. Mid march I think is the date that he was given as the earliest it can be connected. 

I'll steer him back to this thread again when he's next in the office, (hopefully tomorrow) as that's the only time he gets a chance to get online. 

I would love to post some of his pics for you, but if I posted the wrong ones, boy oh boy would I be in trouble. lol.

cheers
Joy


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

Thought it would be good to bring this thread back as there are alot of great projects out there that people can share.

I am currently working on some varieties of RPMs that I got from Southern Cross and hatched out 3 little Coastal hypo looking hatchies in a clutch last season. I plan to breed the parents to this little fella again along with siblings of the parents. Will post up an update pic when I have time as this photo is after its 1st shed back in January.


----------



## Perko (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome looking hatchie there Barra, i hope theres a few more around this year, would love to get one myself!


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thought it would be good to bring this thread back as there are alot of great projects out there that people can share.
> 
> I am currently working on some varieties of RPMs that I got from Southern Cross and hatched out 3 little Coastal hypo looking hatchies in a clutch last season. I plan to breed the parents to this little fella again along with siblings of the parents. Will post up an update pic when I have time as this photo is after its 1st shed back in January.





that is HOT barra


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Awesome looking hatchie there Barra, i hope theres a few more around this year, would love to get one myself!


 
I'll hopefully get 2 clutchs from this line and maybe 1-2 from some Jungles that I aquired that seem to display similar Hypo genetics.


----------



## Joelspythons (Mar 21, 2010)

im going to work on a project next year a high contrast emerald diaomond carpet python i dont no if it will work but i hope it is because it will look sick


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2010)

explain joel ?maybe some pics as an example?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

Heres some pics of some more hatchie RPMs produced last season. There will be more like these next year. These will colour up to bold yellow/gold colouration


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2010)

There very nice barra


----------



## spanna_spamload (Mar 21, 2010)

sick lookin snakes barra, can you get bigger pics your holding out on us haha


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 21, 2010)

pinstripe stimsoni, 'devil' jungle, 'tully' jungle, & 1 of rogers jungles, a coastal,..


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 21, 2010)

nice barra.. open to trades on 1 of your RPM's when u get a few...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments

Yeah sorry about the pic size, I cant get more as I have since sold all juveniles that I bred except the hypo RPMs in the earlier post. They were popular little buggers when I advertised them.

I will try and take some updated pics of the collection and post them up, once I get a chance..


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> nice barra.. open to trades on 1 of your RPM's when u get a few...


 
Yeah I might be next season, but probably only for high quality morphs of Carpets, Bhps and GTPs. Let me know if you have anything along those lines.


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2010)

i would be happy just to buy one off you barra LOL

they are pretty sweet looking


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice snakes Barramundi!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Very nice snakes Barramundi!


 
That snake in your avatar pic looks very familiar, is that one of mine I bred


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for showing the pics of your snakes
I am a noob and even though I dont really know what I am looking at there are some magnificent snakes that people have bred. Having bred Staffordshire Bull Terriers I know how hard it is to 'get it right' !!
Good luck to everyone ! for the coming breeding season
Regards
Elizabeth


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 21, 2010)

Some great projects on the horizon :shock: some beautiful animals around these days 

This pair of Palmerston's held back from 07' breeding should produce some nice offspring this coming season 

cheers HK.


----------



## deebo (Mar 21, 2010)

very nice herpkeeper - really nice bright clean yellow. Were the parents striped as well? Are they the result of continual line breeding or just randoms that popped up?


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 23, 2010)

here are a couple of pairings for the season. 
first is a striped krause female jungle going over a partial stripe boy i got off den a few years back, the male is 2/3 palmerston and 1/3 atherton and showing awesome colour.

the next two are stimies. dont know where i got the boy from had him for yonks, but got the girl from snakehunter on here.


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 23, 2010)

some more bredlis, of mine the first is one of my girls got her off lozza a couple of years ago. not sure where i got the boy from. and the last one wont be going this year but hopefully soon he is nearly completely banded.


----------



## bkevo (Mar 23, 2010)

herpkeeper.. wicked jungles mate. very interested to see what come from that pairing.
pretty good thread guys


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow dtulip10 that banded Bredli is ABSOLUTELY SPECTACULAR! I want!


----------



## DerekRoddy (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's one for ya Den.......















Hey, I'm defiantly coming over...July 8th though the 23rd.

I'll keep ya posted...I'll have a few days to kill in Brissy.

D.


----------



## noidea (Mar 24, 2010)

Our 6 year Old son is going to put these 2 together this season.(yes they are his 1 was a birthday present the female he bought himself) Both Tanami. I'm going to put my qld bhp's together this season and see what I get.


----------



## woosang (Mar 24, 2010)

*wow*



snakeitup said:


> Awesome animals everyone, im still trying to track down a suitable female to go with this stunning male RHD woma.
> Cheers, James




Love this woma


----------



## gunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Tried to pm some photos to those who asked but it didnt give me an attachment option and im not computer literate enough to know what a url is. These are the last photos im posting so dont ask for more sorry they're crap my camera sucks.


----------



## jahan (Apr 20, 2010)

very nice gunny.


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 20, 2010)

ahh herpkeeper i cant seem to PM you would you email me please [email protected]


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 26, 2010)

gunny, 

That is one wicked looking animal you have there...

Best of luck with it, id like to see some more on the market.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 26, 2010)

gunny said:


> Tried to pm some photos to those who asked but it didnt give me an attachment option and im not computer literate enough to know what a url is. These are the last photos im posting so dont ask for more sorry they're crap my camera sucks.


 
OH MY GOD. I WANT ONE. History of the animal plox? PM me if anyone knows anything


----------



## driftoz (Jun 26, 2010)

some awsome projects there, i havent tried breeding before but im looking at getting a female woma which has X markings down its body to try and breed with my male, i also have a semi hypo/striped coastal which i wouldnt mind try pairing up with another hypo or striped or both and maybe try get some hypo stripes out of them when the times right lol


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 28, 2010)

bump, anyone else have a project?


----------



## kenneally1 (Jun 29, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> The 1st photo is a result of my linebred pure Palmerstons that I have been working on and will hopefully produce more this season.
> 
> The 2nd pic is the father to that stripe, (no pic of mother, currently opaque but almost identical)
> 
> ...


 
Nice snakes there, but that Jag is real nice!!!


----------



## Torah (May 3, 2011)

dee4 said:


> Black Diamonds


 
i have a black black black diamond ..


----------



## harley0402 (May 3, 2011)

I will be breeding this little girl when she is ready.




Den knows my ideas


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 3, 2011)

DerekRoddy said:


> Here's one for ya Den.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome as usual Derek. Love the Calicos!
It will be great to finally catch up this year. Email me when you get a chance and I'll organise a BBQ etc as I know that you guys will want to talk 'shop talk'.
cheers
Joy


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

I want to see someone breed a albino diamond I think it would be very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torah (May 15, 2011)

gunny said:


> Blamm


 
what do you think of this lil lady ??


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

Okay,after 11 pages of pics i now want to add to my collection...........so many freaking more snakes.........hahahahahahaahahah.this has been an awesum way to waste some time.thank you for sharing some of your ideas etc.can't wait to see all the new looks coming.

cheers


----------



## Perko (Dec 27, 2011)

Any news on the pied mac breeding?


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still taken with the different patterned BHP's!! I think i want one of each...might just need a lotto win first!


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Jan 4, 2012)

i want one of those amazing bhps! wow-wee!!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 4, 2012)

Loving this thread. So many nice snakes and interested to see more striped stuff!!


----------

